# My New Vehicle



## SouthernTrails

.

That is beautiful... wow

How many miles per bale of hay does it get ? :lol:

.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new vehicle*

hiya that looks grand i think you can do a lot of scurry driveing with that one does it have air suspention as i noted air bags and independent brakeing for the back wheels.
with that vehicle your going to have a lot of fun and id like to see a picture of your new turn out.
all the best michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> That is beautiful... wow
> 
> How many miles per bale of hay does it get ? :lol:
> 
> .


Thanks, It is state of the art.
It has 4 wheel disc brakes, independant rear air adjustable suspension,Trailing arm suspension so no rear axel, so a lower center of gravity, fith wheel brake to help with fish tailing.

I will have to let you know about the MPB. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya that looks grand i think you can do a lot of scurry driveing with that one does it have air suspention as i noted air bags and independent brakeing for the back wheels.
> with that vehicle your going to have a lot of fun and id like to see a picture of your new turn out.
> all the best michael.


You are good; I had to have everything explained to me. I am going to have to have a lesson on how to work everything. I hope I don't confuse the rear brake pedal with the front brake pedal.

One more photo, sorry I am just very excited to finally have made my decision.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new vehicle*

that a realy nice 4 wheeler and i can picture you going around a driveing trials course through obsticles.
even at a local show cone driveing.
i can see that your going to have a lot of fun.
i hope to harness tricky and quincy up and take some pictures of them and also carols little stanley she has a 4 wheeler like your new one and a frend is going to leave his pony here who welded my 4 wheeler im going to put his pony in harness his name is baggie as well and a frend called penny her pony smuge as well and carols grand daughters pony pebbles so we have a few on and near the yard i think baggies owner roy his gray pony roley drives to if not ill brake him as well i have a few to do here we will have to get a big photo done in the near future.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

sooo jealous! congrats on your new cart! can't wait to see the color you choose.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is beautiful-a work of art-congratulations.


----------



## clairegillies

fabulous!! 

Claire


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That's beautiful TC! I can imagine the man hours that goes into one. Can't wait to see pics when it arrives!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thanks you all, I am very excited, I finally decided to bite the bullet.
I think I an going to go either Burgandy or a dark green on the color.


----------



## Lockwood

As a buckskin owner myself, I think burgundy looks very classy and elegant.
Many years ago I helped with a few shows at Aiken SC for a barn client. It was very exciting to be on the courses, and your new vehicle (is it not pc to say buggy anymore?) is beautiful!
Can't wait to see pics when it arrives in whichever color you choose.


----------



## littrella

congrats! I have to say, that looks nicer than my car!!!


----------



## Adam

Wow, it looks fantastic! Although I gotta admit when I first glanced at it I instantly thought of that 'Wild Wild West' movie with Will Smith....


----------



## westdressgirl

Very nice!


----------



## Celeste

littrella said:


> congrats! I have to say, that looks nicer than my car!!!


It looks nicer than my car. It is probably also worth more.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Omg Taffy! That is gorgeous beyond belief! I'm afraid to ask how much such a thing costs. We just bought our first pony cart for $100 and I'm feeling like a country queen!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Omg Taffy! That is gorgeous beyond belief! I'm afraid to ask how much such a thing costs. We just bought our first pony cart for $100 and I'm feeling like a country queen!


I figure if I drive for another 25 years, and the vehicle lasts that long, ie I don't crash it, It will cost me a good bottle of wine a month.:lol: So it doesn't look so extravagant when thought of like that.

P.S. My mom taught me to think like that.:wink:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

> I figure if I drive for another 25 years, and the vehicle lasts that long, ie I don't crash it, It will cost me a good bottle of wine a month. So it doesn't look so extravagant when thought of like that.
> 
> P.S. My mom taught me to think like that.
> Unlike


I like your mom, Taffy!


----------



## Inga

Wow! The horse people of old would never have dreamed of anything that fancy out on the prairie. ha ha Congrats on your new purchase. Looks like you will need to go back to school to learn how to use all the functions. Very snappy wagon. Will look nice in Burgundy.


----------



## Saddlebag

What are you parting with to help with this purchase? Pics?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My meadowbrook cart that I refinished this summer, has to go.
















I have a marathon cart that is going too.
















I am debating weather or not to sell my breaking cart.

















I also am selling a draft winter blanket, a draft summer blanket, draft shipping boots, all burgandy in color.
















I have a Smuckers Super delux draft bridle, like new.


I have a used amish draft driving harness.


----------



## Saddlebag

The sight of your Meadowbrook makes my heart speed up. So many miles in between. The smaller wooden one and breaking cart hold great appeal as well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

The smaller cart I made myself, it is 95% finished. I have a video of how to make it and the parts list of of what parts to buy from Witmers Chach shop , if you are interested. I have about $800 in the cart and 19 years.
50% of the money is in the wheels and axel with the flush hubs.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*carts*

hiya how are you and thay are great little carts and you have them barn stored which is good to.
ill have to get the two out of my garage at home for a spring clean as well.
pardon me for asking what size was your rug.
as quincy is 6'9-7'0 foot.
tc for your new cart i think some quick releases would benifit your new 4 wheeler i got some for quincy.
also i admire you for constructing the little 2 wheeler it looks fantastic.
did you chose a colour for your new cart how about british raceing green amd lined in yellow and black.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Michael, the rug is huge it is over 100 inches, My boy Sam the Clydesdale was over 19,1 hands. I will never get a horse that big again, he just never stopped growing.
I do need the quick releases, I have never used them before. buy the people that use them love them.
I also need to get the tillbury tugs for the new cart shafts.
I have not chosen a color yet, maybe hunter green with black pinstripes or 
burgandy with cream colored pinstripes.


----------



## Saddlebag

I have been corresponding with a lady who has a Viceroy for sale which needs new wheels. It's about a 1960 model. It will cost almost $1000 for Jerald wheels altho she said the much cheaper easy entry will will work. This would bring the wheels costs down to about $400. I


----------



## Saddlebag

I have been corresponding with a lady who's asking $500 for a Devon Viceroy that needs new wheels. Jerald wheels, complete, will run about $1000 for 4. She says the easy entry ones will work and cost about $400 complete and delivered. The cart is about 4 hrs away so I can't just pop over and have a look. It's a 60's model and has always been shedded. Do you think the easy entry wheels will be alright?


----------



## Inga

I absolutely LOVE the Meadowbrook cart. Can I ask what you don't like about that style cart? What made you decide to trade everything in for your new delux buggy?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Saddlebag said:


> I have been corresponding with a lady who's asking $500 for a Devon Viceroy that needs new wheels. Jerald wheels, complete, will run about $1000 for 4. She says the easy entry ones will work and cost about $400 complete and delivered. The cart is about 4 hrs away so I can't just pop over and have a look. It's a 60's model and has always been shedded. Do you think the easy entry wheels will be alright?


I can't remember what size horse you have. For your first vehicle, if this is, I would recomend a cart.

If I am correct the vicerots are more of a vehicle made for the ring, like for saddlebreads and roadsterponies, A viceroy won't hold up cross country and through fields and such. The wire wheels don't hold up being torqued. 
For $1000 you should be able to get an easy entry cart. Those are great, east to get in and out and you can get them with better wheels.
I even think a great manufacturer is in Canada somewhere. I will find that name for you.

It all depends on what kind of driving you will be doing.
My personal opinion is that viceroys are show carts only and are too delicate for much everyday use.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*fuel*

southern trails ga well mine runs on 2 haynets full and breakfast and evening feed and apples and carrots.


----------



## RemembertheFallen

I own cart very similar to the one in your profile picture Taffy Clayton only mine is black. I like the your new buggy, my MPB is really low. Granted the horse who used to pull it has since passed but even when he was alive it was really low.


----------



## Saddlebag

The horse is 15.1hh and sturdy. I was wondering that about the Viceroy. There's an old road adjacent to my property and I wasn't able to envision a Viceroy managing that with it's dips and hollows and a few mud holes. Would you believe it is cheaper for me to purchase out of the US and pay the freight that order from Canada. Much more expensive here. Half our retailer's website don't include prices as they are afraid someone will undercut their prices. How far are you from Branson?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Inga said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Meadowbrook cart. Can I ask what you don't like about that style cart? What made you decide to trade everything in for your new delux buggy?


The Meadowbrook sits very low, it is difficult to see over Pilgrim and not easy to see around him in that cart. Also for what I would like to do, combined driving events it is nearly impossible to be competitive with that cart. 
I went to my first CDE this summer with the cart, while there were other Meadowbrook’s there mine was very outdated, and by far the oldest, the wheels especially, my wheels have standard hubs which stick out about 5" from each wheel.

My friend insisted I remove the fenders for the marathon portion of the event, As a matter of fact she would not let me leave on Sat. night until we took them off, for the marathon on Sunday. She insisted they were way to dangerous on this course. 
She was afraid I would get a sapling tree wedged among the fenders.
Good thinking too, On the marathon I hit 2 or 3 trees going through an extremely narrow portion of the course, and with the wet weather I just slid into the trees.
Another competitor, when she slipped she got a sapling caught between her front and rear wheels and flipped her marathon vehicle. So obviously you need to be careful with either vehicle.

Even the technical delegate commented on my wheels, suggesting I upgrade. When I competed 19 years ago you could compete with Meadowbrook’s, heck now even the training level competitors have $8000 vehicles. Not that I have ever been one to need to keep up with the Jones' I feel I will be able to use my new vehicle around the farm, and the back seats are comfortable enough for passengers.
Hopefully this will be my last purchase, I am keeping my show cart, which I love but is very difficult to get into, a really big step.

I do love the Meadowbrook but for competition it is outdated, It is still great for pleasure driving, in the ring, down the roads and on mild trails.


----------



## Inga

Thank you for that post. I didn't get a chance to come back and look until now. I just love the look of them. Sort of reminds me of "Little house on the prairie" days. I would love to someday have one just for plodding about in. Maybe some parades.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Saddlebag said:


> The horse is 15.1hh and sturdy. I was wondering that about the Viceroy. There's an old road adjacent to my property and I wasn't able to envision a Viceroy managing that with it's dips and hollows and a few mud holes. Would you believe it is cheaper for me to purchase out of the US and pay the freight that order from Canada. Much more expensive here. Half our retailer's website don't include prices as they are afraid someone will undercut their prices. How far are you from Branson?


I am 4 hours from Branson
I like these type of carts:

2 wheel horse cart

Horse cart with rubber wood wheels

_ might be crazy but_ might just buy that first one!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*carts*

to tc keep hold of your meddow brook cart its a fine exercise cart but as for keeping up with the jones id let them get on with it.
i think the carts you have are great and also good looking as well most of the new carts have no carector at all i prefer older traps carts my self as i have 2 of them 1 is a governess cart and the other one is a 4 wheel dog cart dates 1890 stamped on the axel for the dog cart and for the governess cart 1904 that was the year of manafacture,


----------



## G8tdh0rse

They have one of those marathon courses not to far from me and I went and watched it. Single and two horse, even a 4 horse went through the obstacles With the higher levels and speed, I can see why you need a special cart. It looks very special indeed. Has Pilgrim been told what is coming?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Poor Pilgrim doesn't have a clue.
We are practicing cantering this winter, with no rider or vehicle attached,free lounging in a round pen. He is a mess when he canters, so off balanced and very choppy in the hind end, he hops, he is getting better though. Our goal is to be able to canter with the vehicle by fall.
Hey, you should go to the CDE in your area this fall, Oklahoma is on my short list for competitions this year. It would be fun to see someone I know there.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cantering*

hiya tc and g8ted horse tc i wish i could wind the clock back or even send you a dvd of me tricky and tammy we are driveing in the indoor school of a barn were we were borders and thay are in action in tandem in canter we got them going and after that we hit the road and the forest in the four wheeler that quincy is in.
tc i think if you trust pilgrim and if he is responsive to voice commands try him in canter in the cart.
tc may i sugest rideing him in a blinkerd bridle or race blinkers as he will feel your weight and also your legs as well and you can build up his balance all the best michael and tricky and quincy.


----------



## G8tdh0rse

Taffy Clayton...Did you say what you wanted for the Meadowbrook? I am in driving distance. Not close but a day away in Oklahoma.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

G8tdh0rse said:


> Taffy Clayton...Did you say what you wanted for the Meadowbrook? I am in driving distance. Not close but a day away in Oklahoma.


I haven't advertised it yet, but I am planning on asking $1200. Will probably take $1000. If it doesnt sell right away will go down to $900, No less than that or I will keep it.

I am terrible at selling things, I don't want strangers comming to my house so I have to meet them somewhere like the park or a parking lot, that gets to be a hassle. So I want the process over with as soon as possible.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> I haven't advertised it yet, but I am planning on asking $1200. Will probably take $1000. If it doesnt sell right away will go down to $900, No less than that or I will keep it.
> 
> I am terrible at selling things, I don't want strangers comming to my house so I have to meet them somewhere like the park or a parking lot, that gets to be a hassle. So I want the process over with as soon as possible.


I think it will bring between 12 and 1500 at the Waverly sale . and no 1 goes to your house


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> I think it will bring between 12 and 1500 at the Waverly sale . and no 1 goes to your house


That settles it, if it has not sold by April 3rd, I'm taking it to the Waverly, IA sale.
And I will stop by and see Churumbeque on the way.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I did it finally! Check is in the mail.
I know I said I was going to order a month ago but it took this long to finalize the carriage.

The colors are Hunter Green with bright burgandy pin striping.
Here are the colors on carriages.

I am so excited. I should have by late March.


Base color Hunter green- not the wheel color









stripes bright burgandy the body color


----------



## Southern Grace

How much for the draft harness? 

Also, what was the shaft height of the cart you used on the clyde? I'm looking at getting a mare that is about 19hh, and that looks like my shafts should be 56" above the ground, I have yet to see anything that high!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new cart*

hiya tc it looks great i would get some quickreleases for your traces as i have seen the tug holes on the swingletree i think your going to have a lot of fun with that i have still got to show you pictures of mine im driveing on saturday so ill take some pictures your colouryou have chosen for your new cart will look awesome and it looks like your going to have a lot of fun there.


----------



## Annanoel

If you don't mind me asking what are the arms on the back for? LOL. It's so "hi-tech" looking I don't know where to begin. It is beautiful though!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Annanoel said:


> If you don't mind me asking what are the arms on the back for? LOL. It's so "hi-tech" looking I don't know where to begin. It is beautiful though!


When you are competing in the marathon phase of the combined driving event, your groom/navigator stands on the back of the vehicle and holds on to the handles. The navigator helps add ballast to the vehicle to keep the rear wheels from coming off of the ground and helps through turns to keep the vehicle from becoming off balance. 
The navigator can stand upright and hold on to the back of the seat, as in the photo, but when a competitor gets to really going you will see a navigator hanging on to the handles and hanging 3/4 of the way out of the cart around corners. 

The handles on my vehicle are also adjustable so they can act as a backrest if I have a passenger sitting on the fenders.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*balanceing*

i can see that you will be skidding and churning up the dust with that one and it looks like your in fo a lot of fun times there.
on a dirt surface and when i was in the indoor school i use to lean the oppersit way to counter the forces and use to churn up the surface it was great fun at a canter and i hope you have a great time when yours arrives.
youll have to get some pratice in miss clayton i think youll have to fix a trypod of some sorts so you can film your self and your horse in action.
i wish you and pilgrim all the best as you said he sounds a great horse.
many thanks michael.


----------



## Annanoel

Thanks Taffy! I had no idea. That sounds like fun, I think I'd rather be driving than hanging off the cart.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Annanoel said:


> Thanks Taffy! I had no idea. That sounds like fun, I think I'd rather be driving than hanging off the cart.


Me Too, I like being in control, as much as Pilgrim lets me be in control.:wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Just got an update.

My vehicle should be arriving in the USA on March 25th, should be able to pick it up in Wisconsin, April 8th.

Busting at the seams with anticipation and apprehension.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new cart*

tc i think it should be wrapped up as a big present for you as the way you typed there your words are filled with excitement like waiting for christmass day to arrive.
tc thank goodness santa did not have a cart like yours in stead of a sleigh think you would have snached it a way from santa,with all that excitement may i wish you and pilgrim eather an early or belated happy christmass.
as its a beautiful present for any driver to have.
i owe you an apollagy im sorry you love trees forgive me i cut a gap in the christmass tree so your new present would fit underneath it with a chain saw.
tc thanks and have a great day full of excitement.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new cart*

sorry i for got to mention pilgrim is not happy with rapping paper or celotape.
well just the thought sounds an awesome present and both of you have a great time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

It is in the United States, Whoopie!!

It has been inspected and processed, whatever that means, and is awaiting a truck to take it Wisconsin.

Won't be long now!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new cart*

thats good news its just going through a customs check and it will be cleared and deliverd to you soon.
i wish you and pilgrim happy driveing also you can check the train weight/draft weight try it your self and find out how light it is.
lol i try mine.
when it arrives have a great day.


----------

